# Sexy classics



## Habib

Hi all,
What music can you think of that is sexy? Ravel's Bolero comes to mind, as do some works for saxophone and orchestra, like Glazunov's concerto perhaps.
What else can people think of?


----------



## Weston

Le Sacre du printemps.

Well that was an obvious response, so I will duck out in shame now.


----------



## Tapkaara

I put forth the Adagio of Spartacus and Phrygia by Kachaturian.


----------



## Habib

I've just thought of two more:

Mozart - Clarinet Concerto (slow movement)

Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun

I'm not really that aware of the repertoire, but things for wind instruments (like the Glazunov and Mozart above) seem to fit into this category well.


----------



## Sid James

Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe
Tchaikovsky - Romeo & Juliet fantasy overture


----------



## species motrix

Scriabin's Poem of Ecstasy.


----------



## Rondo

Andantino (II) from Tchaikovsky's Fourth Symphony
Solveig's Song from Greig's Peer Gynt
Larghetto from Beethoven's Violin Concerto in D

You mentioned Ravel's Bolero, and a particular movie with Dudley Moore and Bo Derek comes to mind. Can't remember the name of it...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

related thread


Rondo said:


> You mentioned Ravel's Bolero, and a particular movie with Dudley Moore and Bo Derek comes to mind. Can't remember the name of it...


Well, just count to 10... it'll come back to you.


----------



## Rondo

Chi_town/Philly said:


> related threadWell, just count to 10... it'll come back to you.


Yes, I knew I would recognize it if I saw it.


----------



## Elgarian

I'm thinking of two types of sexy:

1. Act 2 of Gounod's _Romeo et Juliette._ If I had to choose one part, I might go for the short orchestral intro to this act: there's a motif - actually a _leitmotif_ I suppose, as it's heard in many places throughout the opera - played on the strings that's like the soft touch of a girl's hand: sexy and feminine and gentle and somehow sad, all at the same time.

2. The _Liebestod_, from _Tristan & Isolde_, is the most urgent, orgasmic music I know: sex and death are so intertwined here that they can't be separated.


----------



## jhar26

The overture to Der Rosenkavalier.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> The overture to Der Rosenkavalier.


What about the Presentation of the Rose? That seems more mystical to me than sexy, but how do you see it?


----------



## Lang

The love scene from Strauss' Symphonia Domestica; The Song of the Newly Weds in the Bridal Chamber from Orff's 'Trionfo di Afrodite'; the third of Messiaen's Cinq Rechants. Three blatant representations of physical love, two of which include a musical representation of orgasm.


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> What about the Presentation of the Rose? That seems more mystical to me than sexy, but how do you see it?


Yes, both mystical and romantic I'd say. Lots of tenderness in that music.

The overture is more about lust. Very beautiful but passionate music that perfectly illustrates what's going on in that bedroom. That's the way I see it anyway.


----------



## bassClef

Bach's Praeludium from Solo Cello Suite no. 1 (I think) - if that's not a depiction of an orgasm at the end I don't know what is!


----------



## Margaret

I can see that I'm going to have the most unusual response....

Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker. The Pas de Deux and a couple of the other pieces are so lush, so powerfully romantic that it's far sexier to me than other pieces that are more obviously orgasmic. If sexy is what puts you in the mood then selections from the Nutcracker are what do it for me. Because of that I sit there and think "I can't believe this is supposed to be for children."


----------



## Alnitak

Thinking to the related thread mentioned previously, I'll say, without hesitation: Chopin's waltz n°2.

(an interesting transcription :




 )


----------



## theclassicalguy

Perhaps an obvious choice, but the Dance of the Seven Veils from Strauss' Salome. Very erotic and sensual.


----------



## toughcritic

Lucia from the Met with Netrebko singing will be broadcast on PBS Wednesday. I only read reviews about Villazon's shaky performance and her shaky E flat, but definitely plan on watching... 
Speaking of sexy classics.


----------



## Library Bob

Ravel: Daphnis et Clohe
Ravel: Bolero
Mahler: Symphony # 10, First Movement
Wagner: Prelude and Leibestod from _Tristan_
Strauss: Dance of the Seven Veils from _Salome_
Brahms: Piano Concerto # 2, Third Movement


----------



## Rasa

Ravel: Miroirs.


----------



## andruini

The 3rd movement of Sibelius' Violin Concerto.


----------



## bdelykleon

The entire Second act of Tristan und Isolde.

"Voi che sapete" - Le Nozze di Figaro.


----------



## bassClef

theclassicalguy said:


> Perhaps an obvious choice, but the Dance of the Seven Veils from Strauss' Salome. Very erotic and sensual.


The actual story is quite depraved tho!


----------



## species motrix




----------



## Kuntster

My favorites:

1) Ravel-G Major piano concerto, especially the 2nd movement. Argerich plays it very sexy
2) Debussy-Prelude to an afternoon of a faun


----------



## JAKE WYB

theclassicalguy said:


> Perhaps an obvious choice, but the Dance of the Seven Veils from Strauss' Salome. Very erotic and sensual.


i find the shaky rather sharp sounds in that a bit of a turn off - i go for the more dark and velvety sensualness of SIBELIUS SWAN OF TUONELA as the most smooth and arousing caress


----------



## Dim7

What does it mean musically for a musical work to be "erotic" or "sexy"? Rather than just listing those examples, couldn't you explain why they cause that kind of associations? That would make this topic more interesting IMO, i think this board generally has perhaps a bit bad tendency towards pointless lists.


----------



## Zuo17

Dim7,

You do make a good point there. For me, I would imagine a piece to be _"sexy"_ if it's slow/sensual, or it builds up to a beautiful climax. I noticed some of the disgusting words used earlier in the posts, as if to compare it to lovemaking. This is difficult when you're trying to differentiate between what is considered _"Sexy"_ and *"blatantly-erotic."*

Let's see....
~ *Bizet*'s opera, _Carmen_ comes to mind. The way it sounds so Spanish makes it so sexy. Also, the opera itself is so ****ty(_excuse me for my bad choice of words_).
~ *Sibelius*' _Symphony No.2_ finale The only reason I placed this here is because of how it reaches a climax so brilliantly. When I hear it, it just sends shivers down my spine and feelings that I can't express in words explode in me. True ecstasy!
~ *Tchaikovsky*'s _Romeo and Juliet Overture_. This really doesn't count as your stereotypical "dark, badass(_excuse me again for my language again_) sexy." It's more romantic than sexy, but still I think it's sexy.
~ *Debussy*'s _Clair de Lune_. Now, this is a piece that some might not even consider sexy. However, I think this is a sexy piece because of how slow it is at the beginning. The chords just make me want to cry with love! Also, it even made it even more sexy when it was in the romance movie, _Twilight_(_Any Twilight fans out there?_)

Considering that I'm only 17 years old, my definition or taste in what is "sexy" could be completely different. Just thought to put that into consideration, hahaha. 

Until again,
Zach


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Bizet's _Carmen_
Wagner's _Tristan and Isolde_
Richard Strauss' _Salome_
J.S. Bach's Cantata 140 (especially the duet, _Wann kommst du, mein Heil?_)
Szymanowski's _Song of the Night_
A great deal of Puccini
Ravel's _La Valse_
A good deal of the songs by Faure, Debussy, Ravel, and other Impressionists.


----------



## david johnson

do sextets qualify?


----------



## Sid James

david johnson said:


> do sextets qualify?


Brahms' _String Sextets _sound quite amorous to me, actually...


----------



## Tapkaara

david johnson said:


> do sextets qualify?


Hahaha, this makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## Jem

How about the climax of the 3rd movement of Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony? The tension just builds and builds and builds until it...well you know. How about this '50 shades of classical music'. http://www.classicfm.com/artists/tallis-scholars/news/50-shades-grey-whips-classical-storm/

What do you think?


----------



## powerbooks

I agree that Der Rosenkavalier would be on top of the sexy music, which is a combination of erotic, charming, passion and amusement.

Some of Chopin's Nocturnes (such as Op. 9 No. 2) would also be very sexy in style, especially good for a sensational night. Come to think of it: many of the romantic pieces tend to free your imagination......

More than a few people told me this piece sounded like she was getting into climax:


----------



## drpraetorus

My Heart at Thy Sweet Voice from Sampson and Dahlila by Saint-Saens.
Bacchanal from Sampson and Dahlila


----------



## drpraetorus

Love duet from tristan und isolde. Coitus interuptus


----------



## drpraetorus

This question got me thinking so I went to my itunes and put together a list. Many of the pieces I

put in this "Sexy Music" list are there because of the mood they create. Some are just overtly

sexual, some just highly sensual. Many are highly ryhthmic. Some are quite climactic. On few I have

included preferred performances. After a lifetime of listening to these peices, I have found some

that make it and some that don't For example the Bacchanal from Sampson and Dahlila. I

recommend the recording by the Boston Pops cnducted by Arthur Feidler. This may seem odd but

her is my reason. This is an orgy. It needs to sound like one. The critical moment is the climax, as it

were, which starts with the tympani pounding fff and then the horns and violas enter with the main

theme. Only Fiedler seems to understand what is going on here and let the musicians really climax.

He does this by not telling the horns andf tymnpanni that they are too loud and the violas are being

covered. It is the horns and tympanni that make this moment not just the climactic return of the

main theme, but the orgasmic return of the main theme. No other recording I have heard really

does this so well. Sometimes you just gotta tell balance and civilizaton to take a hike.

For the

Gorrschalk"Night in the Tropics" I chose the Abravanel, Utah Symphony recording for the simple

reason that it is the only good one I am aware of. There are very few first class recordings of

Gottschalks orchestral music out there and just a little more second class recordings. This one is

very good. There is also a very good video performance of this piece on youtube. It is a Venzuealan

orchestra. In the second movement the do what Gottschalk did in his performance, which is get as

many folk musicians as possible to participate, especially percussian. So in this performance there is

an expanded percussian section and the really play with gusto. It's a very good pereformance.

So

here's my list. I would be curious to her your comments and additions.

My Heart at Thy Sweet Voice from Sampson and Dahlila by Saint-Saens.
Bacchanal from Sampson and Dahlila [Boston Pops cond. Fiedler]
Prelude and Liebestod from Tristan and Isolde by Wagner [cond. Solti]
Bolero Ravel
Tamara by Balakirev
Poem of Ecstascy by Scriabin
Rape Scene from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District by Shostakovitch
Ritual Fire Dance from El Amor Brujo by de Falla
Dance of the Mountain Kings Daughter, Anitras Dance, Arabian Dance from Peer Gynt by Grieg
Dance of the Seven Veils from Salome by R. Strauss
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor by Bach [played by E. Power Biggs]
Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun by Debussy
Song of India from Sadko by Rimsky Korsakov
Liebestraum by Liszt
Bouree from Violin Partita in B minor by Bach
Seven, they are Seven, by Prokofiev
Bachianas Brasilieras #5 By Villa Lobos
Finale from Symphony #3 "The Organ" by Saint-Saens
Opening fanfair from "Thus Spake Zarathustra" by R. Strauss.
Capricio Espaniol by Rimsky-Korsakov
Carmina Burana The Court of Venus by Orff
Adagio from Gayne by Khatchaturian
Witches Sabath from Symphony Fantastique by Berlioz
Romance from The Gadfly by Shostakovitch
Pavane by Faure
Sicilienne from Pelleas and Mellisande by Faure
Ride of the Valkyries from The Valkyrie By Wagner [Georges Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (orchetral

version) Solti, Vienna Philharmonic (vocal)]
Habanera and Danse Boheme from Carmen by Bizet
Farandole from L'Arlesienne by Bizet
Russian Sailors Dance from The Red Poppy by Gliere
Bist du bei Mir by Bach
Waltz in Ab Major op 39 #15 by Brahms
Movements 3 and 4 from Shostakovitch Symphony #5 [Bernstein, New york Philharmonic]
Adagio for Strings by Barber
Andante Cantabile from String Quartet #1 by Tchaikovsky
Fanatasia on a theme by Thomas Talis by Vaughn-Williams
Summertime from Porgy and Bess by Gershwin
Waltz from Masquerade by Khatchaturian
Romance from Masquerade by Khatchaturian
Bamboula by Gottschalk
A Night in the Tropics by Gottschalk [Maurice Abravanel, Utah Symphony]
Clair de Lune by Debusy
Fantasia on Greensleves by Vaughn Williams
Humming Chorus from Madame Butterfly by Puccini
C major prelude from The Well Tempered Clavier by Bach
Totentanz by Liszt
Barcarolle from Tales of Hoffman by Offenbach
Flower Duet from Lakme by Massenet
Blue Danube Waltz by Strauss
Love Theme from Attack of the Clones by Williams
Imperial March from The Empire Strikes Back by Williams
Vocalise by Rachmaninov
Danse Macabre by Saint-Saens
Marche Slave by Tchaikovsky [Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra]
Intermezzo from Cavalleria Rusticana by Mascagne
La Valse by Ravel
Parade of the Charioteers from Ben Hur by Rosza
Malaguena by Lecuona
Toccata from Symphony #5 (for organ) by Widor
Overture Music for the Royal Fireworks Handel 
Sythian Suite by Prokofiev
Mephisto Waltz by Liszt
Song to the Moon from Rusalka by Dvorak
The Enchanted Lake by Liadov
Beautiful Dreamer by Foster
Nymphs by Kalinnikov
Prelude #12 in G# minor by Rachmaninov
Overture and Venusberg music from Tannhauser by Wagner
Serenade by Schubert


----------



## belfastboy

drpraetorus said:


> This question got me thinking so I went to my itunes and put together a list. Many of the pieces I
> 
> put in this "Sexy Music" list are there because of the mood they create. Some are just overtly
> 
> sexual, some just highly sensual. Many are highly ryhthmic. Some are quite climactic. On few I have
> 
> included preferred performances. After a lifetime of listening to these peices, I have found some
> 
> that make it and some that don't For example the Bacchanal from Sampson and Dahlila. I
> 
> recommend the recording by the Boston Pops cnducted by Arthur Feidler. This may seem odd but
> 
> her is my reason. This is an orgy. It needs to sound like one. The critical moment is the climax, as it
> 
> were, which starts with the tympani pounding fff and then the horns and violas enter with the main
> 
> theme. Only Fiedler seems to understand what is going on here and let the musicians really climax.
> 
> He does this by not telling the horns andf tymnpanni that they are too loud and the violas are being
> 
> covered. It is the horns and tympanni that make this moment not just the climactic return of the
> 
> main theme, but the orgasmic return of the main theme. No other recording I have heard really
> 
> does this so well. Sometimes you just gotta tell balance and civilizaton to take a hike.
> 
> For the
> 
> Gorrschalk"Night in the Tropics" I chose the Abravanel, Utah Symphony recording for the simple
> 
> reason that it is the only good one I am aware of. There are very few first class recordings of
> 
> Gottschalks orchestral music out there and just a little more second class recordings. This one is
> 
> very good. There is also a very good video performance of this piece on youtube. It is a Venzuealan
> 
> orchestra. In the second movement the do what Gottschalk did in his performance, which is get as
> 
> many folk musicians as possible to participate, especially percussian. So in this performance there is
> 
> an expanded percussian section and the really play with gusto. It's a very good pereformance.
> 
> So
> 
> here's my list. I would be curious to her your comments and additions.
> 
> My Heart at Thy Sweet Voice from Sampson and Dahlila by Saint-Saens.
> Bacchanal from Sampson and Dahlila [Boston Pops cond. Fiedler]
> Prelude and Liebestod from Tristan and Isolde by Wagner [cond. Solti]
> Bolero Ravel
> Tamara by Balakirev
> Poem of Ecstascy by Scriabin
> Rape Scene from Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District by Shostakovitch
> Ritual Fire Dance from El Amor Brujo by de Falla
> Dance of the Mountain Kings Daughter, Anitras Dance, Arabian Dance from Peer Gynt by Grieg
> Dance of the Seven Veils from Salome by R. Strauss
> Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor by Bach [played by E. Power Biggs]
> Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun by Debussy
> Song of India from Sadko by Rimsky Korsakov
> Liebestraum by Liszt
> Bouree from Violin Partita in B minor by Bach
> Seven, they are Seven, by Prokofiev
> Bachianas Brasilieras #5 By Villa Lobos
> Finale from Symphony #3 "The Organ" by Saint-Saens
> Opening fanfair from "Thus Spake Zarathustra" by R. Strauss.
> Capricio Espaniol by Rimsky-Korsakov
> Carmina Burana The Court of Venus by Orff
> Adagio from Gayne by Khatchaturian
> Witches Sabath from Symphony Fantastique by Berlioz
> Romance from The Gadfly by Shostakovitch
> Pavane by Faure
> Sicilienne from Pelleas and Mellisande by Faure
> Ride of the Valkyries from The Valkyrie By Wagner [Georges Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (orchetral
> 
> version) Solti, Vienna Philharmonic (vocal)]
> Habanera and Danse Boheme from Carmen by Bizet
> Farandole from L'Arlesienne by Bizet
> Russian Sailors Dance from The Red Poppy by Gliere
> Bist du bei Mir by Bach
> Waltz in Ab Major op 39 #15 by Brahms
> Movements 3 and 4 from Shostakovitch Symphony #5 [Bernstein, New york Philharmonic]
> Adagio for Strings by Barber
> Andante Cantabile from String Quartet #1 by Tchaikovsky
> Fanatasia on a theme by Thomas Talis by Vaughn-Williams
> Summertime from Porgy and Bess by Gershwin
> Waltz from Masquerade by Khatchaturian
> Romance from Masquerade by Khatchaturian
> Bamboula by Gottschalk
> A Night in the Tropics by Gottschalk [Maurice Abravanel, Utah Symphony]
> Clair de Lune by Debusy
> Fantasia on Greensleves by Vaughn Williams
> Humming Chorus from Madame Butterfly by Puccini
> C major prelude from The Well Tempered Clavier by Bach
> Totentanz by Liszt
> Barcarolle from Tales of Hoffman by Offenbach
> Flower Duet from Lakme by Massenet
> Blue Danube Waltz by Strauss
> Love Theme from Attack of the Clones by Williams
> Imperial March from The Empire Strikes Back by Williams
> Vocalise by Rachmaninov
> Danse Macabre by Saint-Saens
> Marche Slave by Tchaikovsky [Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra]
> Intermezzo from Cavalleria Rusticana by Mascagne
> La Valse by Ravel
> Parade of the Charioteers from Ben Hur by Rosza
> Malaguena by Lecuona
> Toccata from Symphony #5 (for organ) by Widor
> Overture Music for the Royal Fireworks Handel
> Sythian Suite by Prokofiev
> Mephisto Waltz by Liszt
> Song to the Moon from Rusalka by Dvorak
> The Enchanted Lake by Liadov
> Beautiful Dreamer by Foster
> Nymphs by Kalinnikov
> Prelude #12 in G# minor by Rachmaninov
> Overture and Venusberg music from Tannhauser by Wagner
> Serenade by Schubert


[video]Maria Callas Casta Diva (Norma - Bellini) [/video]

??


----------



## appoggiatura

Music that sounds like the true definition of tender love in the biological way:

Rachmaninoff Suite for two piano's Op. 17 3d movement "Romance". 
If you don't know this, I urge you to listen! This is for me ultimate musical sensuality. 

Then we have Saint - Seäns 'the Swan' 

Mentioned before: Mon coeur s'ouvre à ta voix, from Saint - Seäns 

Romeo & Juliet 
Panorama (from Sleeping Beauty) - Tchaikovsky

and some other things I that don't come to my mind right now.


----------



## clavichorder

Rameau is the sexiest baroque composer. In the classical era, nobody makes the ladies hot and bothered like W.F. Bach.


----------



## Wandering

When I find music carnal it is generally when it's very easy for me to imagine a drop dead half naked women dancing to it, a sort of 'Salome's tanze' in a way.

Schnittke'a concerto grosso no.1 the agitato movement has a folk melody I find very erotic. .

The famous tango used in 'Scent of a Women' is excellent.

There is a heavy darkly humorous dance tune somewhere within Daphnis et Chloe that I remember finding far more erotic than Bolero.

In my view quite a few Mahler movements are highly sensual, such as the opening of 3rd mov of M2, and opening of 2nd mov of M4.

'the dance of the apprentices' from Der Meistersinger is even erotic to my ears.

I also find women singing with great power very sensual, like the summoning of the storm in 'Tristan' and THE aria of Queen of the Night etc. etc.


----------



## Wandering

And Pierrot Lunaire also, how could I've skipped that one... Especially with a slight soprano 'french' sounding voice such as Christine Schäfer; many of the sharp severe germanic takes I don't care for. This is obviously just my dearly subjective opinion. :devil:


----------



## principe

There is no sexual, sensual, sexy music in the Music (in the score). It's only in our mind, our emotions, our _psyche_.
Some find "sexy" even the opening theme from Beethoven's Fifth. They claim it gives them some "thrills" (possibly, even some vibrations). 
I saw that even the "sacred" Passacaglia and Fugue in c minor is considered (even in a specific performance) as a _sensual_ piece of music. Why not? If you see it as such, it is definitely that..._inside_ you.

Principe


----------



## drpraetorus

Some music is intended to be sensuous/sexual. Most is not. All music is intended to elicit an emotional response. Unless the composer tells us what the music is suposed to mean we are free to approach it in our own way. I do not believe that there is an intrinsic meaning, it is all extrinsic. Nor do I believe that music is the universal language. Our reaction to the music depends on previous experience, instructions from the composer in title, words, context etc., knowledge of the musical idiom/style, emtional sensetivity and willingness to allow our emotions free reign. The melody, harmony, rhythm and words, if any, combine and conspire to produce the emotional reaction. It is all more sensual than most people are willing to admit.


----------



## Wandering

Oh boy, I like this one! Lotte has a light sensual voice, doesn't have all that throat'ishness' serioso as the Pierrots I've heard; It isn't just the speechsong that ruins it for me, but the severity, a lack of playfulness. Shaefer sounds playful on the dg cd, (The dvd version sounds abit too taboo though, even for me maybe, but I doubt it). There is another french sounding version I'd heard a snippet of on encarta 95/96 way way back, it was that under 20 second microbreif piece. I've compaired almost all possiblities from the Harmonia Mundi and old Boulez, I simply can't find that particular take anywhere on disc! I'll have to buy the old old software and see exactly what performance it is.


----------

